# Blood in Poo



## Bryan Morris (Oct 8, 2009)

I've attempted a search and could not find anything on this topic as the search results just brings up only bloodline. 

I've been experiencing blood in one of my dog's poo. I would like to know if this is something alarming or it would just go away. it is not a lot of blood it is a minimal traces that I see but I don't know if I should rush her to the vet or it's something that will cure on it's own or it's just a matter of "give her 2 aspirin" (Whatever that may be for dogs) and she'll be OK.

All response are are highly appreciated.

Bryan Morris


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What color is it? Bright red or dark red/black? Has your dog swallowed any toys or bones? How old is your dog? Is there any other symptoms? Lethargy, etc?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Was the stool runny like has your dog had the runs for awhile? and everything else aimee asked.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

if the dog has had bad diarrhea its somtimes normal for small small amounts to be their.

my female had that problem after switching foods and my vet said it can be from their upset stomach and only to bring her in if it gets worse or reoccurs frequently(more then 1-2 days)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

intensive said:


> if the dog has had bad diarrhea its somtimes normal for small small amounts to be their.
> 
> my female had that problem after switching foods and my vet said it can be from their upset stomach and only to bring her in if it gets worse or reoccurs frequently(more then 1-2 days)


this could be it.

but provide more info so that we may be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

has your dog acted like it was in pain in any way? any abnormal actions like twisting and turning, picking at its stomach?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a serious worry wart, so I would take her to the vet with a poo sample. Of course, I had one of my pups die from an upper GI tract "situation" and spent alot of my time looking at bloody stool


----------



## Bryan Morris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. The blood is dark red as mentioned beforenot much just traces. She does not have diarrhoea, her stool is however soft (soft with texture) but that's been the case ever since, she very seldom go hard (solid). 

She is 14 months. 

And yes, she is somewhat lethargic, I say somewhat because if she sees iguanas out in the yard she still goes ballistic.

It rained here the last couple of days and she's gotten wet in the rain while outside to go. Could she have gotten a cold? She seems to be a bit warmer than ussual. Fever?

@Nizmo, I've switched a long time ago and she was doing great.

@fortyfootelf, No no pain and twisting just unussually quite, like something is wrong. She drinks well but does not want to eat this morning. She has had the food for 10 minutes so I can't determine about that yet but ussually it's gone by then.

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Bryan Morris


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

my immediate reaction to this would be to take her to the vet. you said the stool was dark red traces and she isnt eating... im thinking that she got into something that isnt good for her. but to be on the safe side, have you read or heard anything about your brand of food being recalled for any reason? exactly how long was she exposed to the rain? most of the tiem your dogs immune system is strong enough to fight a cold quickly. plus she would have similar symptoms as a human, runny nose cough and the restlessness. i really hope you figure out what this is and let us know... it doesnt seem too serious but you never know... if your dogs isnt eating try to get her something that will fill her up a little. maybe some eggs, or yogurt, somthing holistic and healthy for her yet something easy on the tummy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You need to go to the Vet ASAP dark blood in the stool is an indication of a bleed somewhere in the stomach or intestine. I could be caused by many things like a partial blockage or cancer. Again many things can cause a bleed but none of them are good signs and you could lose your dog if you do not go in right away.

The times where blood in the stool is somewhat normal is if the dog has the runs and the colon gets inflamed and you see streaks of bright blood in the stool. The bright color is because it is in the colon and the dog is pooping the dark blood is old blood from somewhere else and again that is NOT good.

It could be as simple as giardia or coccidia, or as deadly as cancer or ulcer(that could cause a dog to bleed out). The only way to find out is to go to the vet. I am all for home health care for simple things but I was a vet tech and this I would not handle on my own.
The fact she also does not feel well worries me that something big is going on in her system but the longer these go the worse they can get so again time for a trip to the vet and let us know what they say!

Dogs do get virus or cold but bleeding and pooping dark blood is not a simple cold it has to be looked at by a vet.


----------



## Bryan Morris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the responses. I guess I will be taking her to the vet in the morning. She did not eat all day. I did get her some vitamins and pedialite. I will try some rice with chickenstock and chicken breast to see if she would eat this. I was out to do a job and just got back and my wife tells me that she's passing gas and the gas smells like canned dog food which I don't feed her so I'm wondering if she probably ate something that was not good for her. When we take her out at night to do her rounds you can never tell out in the street what she gets I try my best to avoid her from getting into anything weird but it just might've slipped me. I'm considering on muzzling her from now on when we take her out at night. 

I must add that we feed them raw after reading up a great deal on this I've been doing so since January. I totally see a difference in their development since but this is just weird to me.

Thanks and I will keep you posted.

Bryan Morris


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good luck let us know what the vet says, I hope everything is ok


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

bryan, how long has this been going on? like your dog not eating and the bloody stool? somthing like this shouldnt be let go very long due to the fact it can be more serious than you or i think... like performance said this is not something you should handle on your own... i can see your dog not eating one day or maybe even 2 but thats pushing it. it is not healthy for your dog not to eat. i know some are picky eaters but if they are hungry they will eat. and the same with being sick. im thinking that performance is right in saying that he is probally bleeding internally, maybe he ate something that he shouldnt. i hope you and your dog the best, and keep us updated on what the VET says. this forum is a great place to learn and get help when needed but it really sounds like this has been going on too long to be asking for answers on a medicle condition.


----------



## Bryan Morris (Oct 8, 2009)

I've (My wife) been to the vet which I despise doing. They took a look at the dog and don't know what the dog has. They've however determined that she has a high fever (105F) and they were surprised to see her still walking around and playing with the fever that high. All the doctors just stood in amazement. They suspect that it's a tick borne disease, but still not sure. They've administered antibiotics and I have to go back everyday. That is costing me a capital especially not knowing what it is. I don't mind paying, it is my dog but please make it look like you know what you're doing or at least know more than I know, I didn't study for this, I do allot of reading or I ask questions and I definitely spend time with my dogs to know how they react under variable circumstances.

They've also determined that the red or white bloodcell count shout be 175 and it's 62. I don't have that info right asI did not get it right from my wife. I have to go back today and I'll get that fact right. The fever is scary high any suggestions to get it down other than the antibiotic injection from the doctor? I've been giving her children's Panadol, I don't know if you have the same medications in the US that we have here, so this might be foreign to you and then again not.

Any help for the challenges mentioned above would be great.

Thanks for all your help, it's really appreciated.

Bryan Morris


----------



## Bryan Morris (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm now back from the vet. The problems that the dog been having with the blood in the stool seems to be not alarming says the doctor. I haven't seen it since either but she was just lethargic. Her temp is back to normal and she is moving quite better. She just drank a ton of water which she had not been doing for a few days. I will try and give her some food in a bit to see if she will eat. She seems to be back to normal though. i still have to visit tomorrow to get some more antibiotic and then they will start giving me pills for her. But it seems fine.

The only thing that bugs me is that I don't know what was the cause and I'm that type of person that wants to know in order to avoid it or know what to do should the situation present itself again.

Bryan Morris


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Bryan, I don't blame you for wanting to know the reason why this has happened. Keep an I on her and keep up with the vet. The only thing that bothers me is that her red blood cell count is low and her lethargic acting. That sounds like she is fairly anemic to me. The fever goes hand and hand with an infection. We have to figure out what's going on here and get her to produce more red blood cells than she's losing. Ask all the questions you can at the vet, that's there job to answer and they charge enough for it! Keep us posted.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Everyone has made great suggestions. And it could be something as simple as worms to something way more serious such as internal injury. The not eating and lethargy made me think of coccidia. But, she is a little old for that and if it was that you'd know by a very distinct smell of the stool. And they usually die within a couple of days. I've had a lot of experience with it and will tell you right now "most" vets will diagnois it as Parvo. I cannot believe the vet didn't have any ideas though. I think I'd be changing vets.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There are tests for tick born diseases and did they do any x-rays? sounds like you might try working with a new vet since this one has failed to have a good idea if what is going on. Sometimes you can't find out what is wrong but it sounds like you vet is just stabbing around in the dark without real results. I hate going to the vet too most have no clue WTH they are doing so finding a vet you trust is really important. 
Also did they look at the other organs functions like kidneys and liver? Your dog sounds very similar to a dog I just lost due to a massive Liver infection.


----------



## Bryan Morris (Oct 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Bryan, I don't blame you for wanting to know the reason why this has happened. Keep an I on her and keep up with the vet. The only thing that bothers me is that her red blood cell count is low and her lethargic acting. That sounds like she is fairly anemic to me. The fever goes hand and hand with an infection. We have to figure out what's going on here and get her to produce more red blood cells than she's losing. Ask all the questions you can at the vet, that's there job to answer and they charge enough for it! Keep us posted.


OK, the story on the blood is this. Her blood is mainly good, however there's a cel responsible for thickening the blood and that count should be between 175-500 but it was down to 62 on Friday. I know the name in Dutch as we speak several languages here but the explanation I've received was in Dutch and tried to find a translation in English for this medical term but to no avail.



coppermare said:


> Everyone has made great suggestions. And it could be something as simple as worms to something way more serious such as internal injury. The not eating and lethargy made me think of coccidia. But, she is a little old for that and if it was that you'd know by a very distinct smell of the stool. And they usually die within a couple of days. I've had a lot of experience with it and will tell you right now "most" vets will diagnois it as Parvo. I cannot believe the vet didn't have any ideas though. I think I'd be changing vets.


There are generally 2 vets on the island, which is the one I use and another one that hates PB. He makes sure to kill them once they pass by his consult. So I guess I'm stuck with this one and forced to do allot of research on my own.



performanceknls said:


> There are tests for tick born diseases and did they do any x-rays? sounds like you might try working with a new vet since this one has failed to have a good idea if what is going on. Sometimes you can't find out what is wrong but it sounds like you vet is just stabbing around in the dark without real results. I hate going to the vet too most have no clue WTH they are doing so finding a vet you trust is really important.
> Also did they look at the other organs functions like kidneys and liver? Your dog sounds very similar to a dog I just lost due to a massive Liver infection.


That is too much of trouble doing tests to be accurate on the diagnosis. They can tell just by seeing it, so it seems. That's the general feeling I have of the vet, that they are stabbing around in the dark. Cures that I know about for simple stuff they go and use a whole boatload of medication.

Update
She's doing fine got a whole heap of antibiotics over the weekend. I've had to go in a few days in a row. Now she's on vitamins and a cure to get her blood level up for 21 days. She's basically back to her normal self, she's just a bit skinny as she didn't eat for a few days but that will be fixed within a week or two.

This guy charges me a recheck fee everyday that I go to his office. His way of doing a recheck is ask me how the dog is doing. So I pay him for me to tell him how the dog is doing. I smell ripp off, I'm sorry but as I said above I really try and avoid going there as it's really crazy with him.

Thanks to all who've chimed in and I really appreciate your help and concern.

Bryan Morris


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

It still sounds a little like coccidiosis to me. Especially depending on the meds the vet gave you. Were they Albon, strongid ect? What does the bottles say? The meds for it will cause excessive thirst and the ailment will cause dehydration.


----------



## Bryan Morris (Oct 8, 2009)

The meds I recived were Hi-Vite Drops and Doxycycline for a 21 day period. She seems to have gotten the fever again as she's not eating and I'm gettinbg tired because vets around here a very limited.

Bryan Morris


----------



## Bryan Morris (Oct 8, 2009)

Update

After administering all the antibiotics over the weekend. Her fever did go down. She started to eat a little but off and on she would refuse to eat or she would eat and throw up the food that would be the cause to not administer the meds in the abovementioned posts or a wasted supple of it. She's been under close supervision the entire week and I've just determined the cause of her infection last week and the still ongoing delimma.

She has an infected throat therefore she's not eating. I've changed her raw diet to canned food and she's eating it all up.

Now the question in your minds "How do you know" Well, I've noticed a strange bark as if she's hoarse from time to time so I was suspecting a problem in the throat but don't hvae enough knowledge on that so went off to some reading and find all the symptoms she has leads back to a throat infection.

The story about tick borne disease might be relevant but we can never say with for sure without doing a test. which was not done. Fact is there was an infection, where? The vet never knew because again no tests were run as performancekennel said, "They seems to be stabbing around in the dark" and I hold the same opinion. I've determined the cause of the infection so now is off to getting medication for this. Any homeopathic cure is well appreciated.

Bryan Morris


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Bryan, I don't have any real suggestions for her throat, but someone will. I know you're frustrated I'm glad she's eating canned food to get some nourishment in that body. That helps. Keep an eye on her, I know you will. Dammit, I want her to get better! Sorry, it just seems like there's been alot of bad news lately You guys are in my prayers. Keep us informed!


----------

